# Ballistic Jackets, very low profile protection.



## Loki (Jan 28, 2012)

During our last lovely trip to Guatemala I picked up a little something to keep me warm. I highly recommend this product. They will modify any jacket you own now and sew pockets inside it to hold their inserts (ballistic plates). The plates I have are level 3A but they have 3 available. Very nice, looks great and wears perfect. The jacket feels about like you're wearing a heavy leather coat. No one even knows you have it. You can also travel through airport security with ease... Why do I know that, humm. No sweat, put the jacket on the belt to go through the x-ray machine and no fuss. About 6 times so far back and forth out of country so far. The cost is approx. $1000.00 USD I bought two jackets. One North-Face and one Ralph Loren (Polo). Very , very low profile and very comfortable. I saw another company in Columbia that makes these types of jackets and they were about three times the amount. They will also put the plates inside dress coats. Modification of existing jackets is about 100.00 USD.  I stopped wearing my soft body armor under my shirts and went to this. The great part is no one suspects you have it on. Check out their website. I love mine!               

4 Av. 13-45 Z 10 loc. 6
Guatemala C.A.
TEL. 2366-5337 / 2366-3737
Cel 4586-5730 fax 2363-6234










http://www.blindajesespeciales.com/en/productos.php?categoria=3


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 29, 2012)

When you say plates, are you referring to actual plates or are you referring to soft armor?  I couldn't really see any reason that they charge $100 just for the modification and $1000 for the modification (and I'm assuming) PLUS soft armor.  I really don't see why there would be any need to spend the money when you could get it done yourself for less.  You could pick up the soft armor vest for about around $400 and have your suit jacket tailored for probably around $60.  Do a little work yourself and you could have the same type of set-up for half the price.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just don't see the need!


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> When you say plates, are you referring to actual plates or are you referring to soft armor? I couldn't really see any reason that they charge $100 just for the modification and $1000 for the modification (and I'm assuming) PLUS soft armor. I really don't see why there would be any need to spend the money when you could get it done yourself for less. You could pick up the soft armor vest for about around $400 and have your suit jacket tailored for probably around $60. Do a little work yourself and you could have the same type of set-up for half the price.


 

Obviously this is not for everyone in normal civilized societies nor do many have a need for this product in the US, they assume. I find it much more comfortable than my vest. I tend to spend time in areas and places that this is great piece of mind. As well working contract or in places like Guatemala among others that justify this expense. If you're working protective details in "high risk, high threat areas" low profile with Dignitaries this is a great product. After all we don't run around with M4s exposed in assault vests with helmets on acting crazy. These products are very common and normal in Mexico, South and Central America. Folks that have a need for this product will immediately like it, know it and are already very familiar with these types of protective items.

Laughing till me side hurts here... If you complete a prototype please send me a sample. I will be more than happy to evaluate & purchase several at those prices if they meet specs. I will also assist in supporting the marketing. Please feel free to call me or e-mail and we can exchange on ideas on how to progress your business venture.

Their website is clear and makes reference to the product and its design. They will also answer any questions you have by phone. 

This product comes in three separate sections so the coat can close properly and wear correctly with full coverage. The internal pockets holding within the clothing are specifically tailored to to you and the panel. As well it zips closed and open holding the panels secure, in place and so it hangs correctly. The panels go from one coat or vest to another. The panels are interchangeable to any garment you have if you like in seconds. Now you have the availability of multiple clothing options depending of the "dress code" of the clients event or whatever.

This type of ballistic protective clothing design is very common in Mexico, South and Central America and becoming more common in other areas. Many professionals and others have clothing specially designed for them. Different merchants facilitate the wear and manufacture of such items. These are very uncommon in the US market and most personnel needing protection wear "soft panel under protective ballistic vests".

Great product!  


With deepest Respect


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> I just don't see the need!


 
There you go, this is a specialty product. In many countries areas I / we cannot have firearms. If you had a need you would know it. That's a personal / professional assessment...


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 29, 2012)

IMTT

I'll let you know if I decide to try and make something like that, however I still don't see any reason that I would.

You mentioned that a benefit that you saw with this type of set up is that you can get through airport security without any troubles. When traveling internationally, ITARS is pretty specific on how to correctly go about transporting things such as body armor internationally. If you have not contacted our government and consulted with them about bringing armor overseas, than I highly suggest doing so before you get nailed. There are some countries that you are allowed to bring soft armor to and from, however you are still required to declare it to CBP when exiting and returning to the U.S. and there is paperwork to be done. Just know that everything that is imported and exported is regulated by somebody. Also, don't get rolled up in one of these shit hole countries where body armor is illegal. The U.S. won't do anything for you. Here's a link for ITARS if you are not familiar.

http://www.pmddtc.state.gov/regulations_laws/itar_official.html

Another downside I would see to something such as this, is the simple fact that it's still just Level IIIA armor. In the countries you have listed, two of the most popular rounds is 7.62 x 39, and 5.56. If you are working in an EP capacity then you know that IF an attack takes place, it won't be from a guy with a pistol. When one of these two rifle rounds hit that soft armor, they will begin to tumble up exit of the vest and enter your body causing more damage than without. Of course, you're still getting shot which is a bad day no matter what haha.


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> IMTT
> 
> I'll let you know if I decide to try and make something like that, however I still don't see any reason that I would.
> 
> ...


 

Well these are hot sellers for people there working the areas listed currently, very popular. Hence all folks I / we work with in these areas in the military, civilian and foreign nationals wear soft body armor in general. Few / none I'm aware of wear armor trauma "plates" into business or daily meetings. We don't sell, export, import or offer for sale this item.  My staff have done complete area studies, assessments and threat vulnerabilities. We work with and in combination with multiple assets. Thank you for your concern, yes we are aware of the restrictions / regulations and are in full compliance. Several of our personnel and assets are employed within the US government and advise us regularly. We are also completely aware of patterns of encounter and threats based on statistics, direct timely intelligence sources and on the ground interviews. We also possess knowledge of ballistic impact, penetration and have been involved in testing as well. In addition depending on the who involved and the where there are exceptions within ITARS. If needed we can provide guidance as well on specifics as a consulting service. My intent of the post was to inform people the product / tool, not individual assessment assertions or CARVER methods. I think we are straying from the original intent of the post and motivation here... It's a great product and works fantastic, if you don't need it, want it or can't use it don't buy it! No offense but it's obvious you don't see this as a need or useful for any purpose whatsoever for you. Many wouldn't and don't agree, but each of us is entitled to an opinion based on experience, training, backgrounds and personal bias. I think this itself could become another thread entirely. Thank you for your service.

Please feel free to call, PM or e-mail.  

With deepest respect Sir


----------



## Etype (Jan 29, 2012)

Level 3 protection is tested with a .22 short. It's really only supposed to stop frag.  I guess if they are going to assassinate you in a hotel lobby with a grenade, and it lands on the table (so your legs don't get hit), and you shield your face with your ballistic sleeves- you will be OK!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 29, 2012)

I like the part of the link that lists "who needs to use body armor".   Last place.."politicians in general".


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2012)

Etype said:


> Level 3 protection is tested with a .22 short. It's really only supposed to stop frag. I guess if they are going to assassinate you in a hotel lobby with a grenade, and it lands on the table (so your legs don't get hit), and you shield your face with your ballistic sleeves- you will be OK!


 
Sir,

  With all due respect to your title please research the subject more. You're deeply mistaken and mis-informed at this juncture. Perhaps your just mixed up, I think in the rush to judgement and piling on folks are getting a little carried away. Check the net / web and you and the proper rating standards under NIJ for ballistic protection requirements for 3 and 3A ratings. Your can PM and I will gladly send on data and information and provide guidance as needed. 

Thank you for your service Sir

Here, I'm going to put everybody on the same sheet of music here so we can all get a little bit smarter... 
http://www.militarymorons.com/equipment/protective.html
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/223054.pdf
http://nij.gov/topics/technology/body-armor/welcome.htm
http://nij.gov/pubs-sum/223054.htm
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/223054.pdf
http://www.chiefsupply.com/3960-Sec...Vest-NIJ-Standard-0101-06-w-Apex-Carrier.aspx
http://www.bulletproofme.com/NIJ_Standard_01.01.04.shtml
http://www.justnet.org/pages/BallisticCPL.aspx
http://ammo.ar15.com/ammo/project/term_vest.html
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...5D026146/0/BallisticResistanceofBodyArmor.pdf
http://www.nij.gov/topics/technology/body-armor/standards-testing.htm

Here's the question; What level of protection is provided under the NIJ standards in the USA by your issue Sappy (correct term is SAPI) as grunts call it. Your know the big thing in front of your chest that stops bullets. That's the question for the day, now read the the links and answer the question correctly...Think hard fellas, come on "smarter not harder".  

Guys once again I recommended the product, that's it, no hate and no excuses. If you don't want or need the fucking thing don't buy it.   

Respectfully


----------



## Etype (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow, I was pretty far off on that.  I don't know where I got that from.  Don't have SAPI or ESAPI plates, but I know the ones I have are 7.62 AP multi-strike type.


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2012)

Etype is the WINNER! Can I finally get some love on this or what? I was ready to cut my wrists...


----------



## Loki (Jan 30, 2012)

Just so we all understand and gain some new insights. Here's the NIJ chart for ballistic protection ratings folks... Read it, know it understand it. *That's you Joe! Hoooorah? *

O and I still support the product! Very cool good stuff.


----------



## JBS (Jan 30, 2012)

Certain classes of courier here in the U.S. use items like this. I know a guy who moves money around- except not in an armored truck, but in bags, with a baseball hat and jeans (for a company that does it for financial institutions). He wears shit like this on the job, but you'd never know it. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Loki (May 29, 2012)

Just returned from the EU, Baltic's and Scandinavia wearing the jacket. No sweat and smooth sailing. BTW in Amsterdam the security agent asked me what it was and there was no problem. He and another agent wanted the info and another friend just bought one and had it shipped to the EU.


----------

